# Performances windows 10



## matthieuvv (18 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Hier j'ai installé windows 10 sur mon macbook pro (debut 2015) sur une partition de 60GO dans le but de jouer à un jeu dévelopé que sur windows pour le moment (Astroneer).

Alors voilà j'ai windows 10 (qui n'est pas activé, j'attends de trouver un clé), j'ai installé avast au cas où (peut être que ce n'est pas nécessaire je ne sais pas. Et puis j'ai installer le jeu (version d'essai), sauf qu'en y jouant, il lag énormément....
Parallement Avast m'informe que des programmes ralentissent énormément mon mac (dans l'ordre) :
Microsoft OneDrive
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Service BootCamp
Apple software update
Système d'exploitation Microsoft Windows

Y'a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour améliorer mes performances ? Est-ce que cela est du qu fait que j'ai installé W10 plutôt que 7 ou 8 et que mon mac n'est pas assez puissant ?

Merci pour vos réponses !
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

matthieuvv a dit:


> Alors voilà j'ai windows 10 (qui n'est pas activé, j'attends de trouver un clé), j'ai installé avast au cas où (peut être que ce n'est pas nécessaire je ne sais pas.


C'est ton premier message et tu n'as pas lu la charte des forums. 


matthieuvv a dit:


> Parallement Avast m'informe que des programmes ralentissent énormément mon mac (dans l'ordre) :
> Microsoft OneDrive
> Intel(R) Management Engine Components
> Service BootCamp
> ...


Alors là je rigole, tu installes ce qu'il y a de pire, aussi bien sous Windows que sous macOS. En plusieurs mots : Avast c'est direction la poubelle ! Quand on voit qu'Avast bloque des fichiers système de Windows, c'est à se tordre de rire. Dans Windows il y a Windows Defender qui fait bien son boulot, tout comme sous macOS il faut installer un bloquer de PUBS dans ses navigateurs !

Sur le site officiel, si tu n'as pas une carte graphique au minimum de 1 Go, ce n'est même pas la peine de jouer... http://store.steampowered.com/app/361420/ASTRONEER/?l=french ...et dans ton MBP tu as quoi, une puce ou une carte graphique avec quelle quantité de mémoire pour cette puce ou carte ?


----------



## matthieuvv (18 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Locke,

Merci pour votre réponse et désolé pour cet oubli de lecture de la charte ...

Je vous avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique, mais j'ai trouvé ça dans les rapports systémes du mac:
*Intel Iris Graphics 6100 :*
  Jeu de composants :    Intel Iris Graphics 6100
  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :    Intégré
  VRAM (dynamique, max.) :    1536 Mo
  Fournisseur :    Intel

Le fait de ne pas activer windows impact les performances ?

Matthieu

PS: je supprime avast de suite


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

matthieuvv a dit:


> Le fait de ne pas activer windows impact les performances ?


Dans certaines applications oui, surtout pour la suite MS Office et dans certaines fonctions du système.


matthieuvv a dit:


> VRAM (dynamique, max.) : 1536 Mo


Tu as le minimum requis, mais dans toute installation de Windows, il faut impérativement installer les drivers que Boot Camp demande de télécharger dans un support USB, ce peut-être dans une clé ou un disque USB. Dans le dossier des drivers, il y a un fichier Setup.exe qu'il faut exécuter manuellement, une fois fait, on peut en allant dans le Gestionnaire de Périphériques tenter de faire une mise à jour et voir si Windows Update en propose une nouvelle ou pas pour la puce ou carte graphique.


----------



## matthieuvv (18 Janvier 2018)

D'accord, si tu as le temps de m'expliquer plus precisement comment arriver aux dossiers que bootcamp doit télécharger et quelle taille de clé usb il me faut ça serait super sympa.

Merci

Matthieu


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

matthieuvv a dit:


> D'accord, si tu as le temps de m'expliquer plus precisement comment arriver aux dossiers que bootcamp doit télécharger et quelle taille de clé usb il me faut ça serait super sympa.


C'est en relançant Boot Camp que tu as une option permettant de télécharger les drivers, une simple clé USB de 4 Go suffit largement. Cette clé il faudra la connecter une fois que la partition Windows sera active et avec l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, tu cherches dans la clé USB un fichier qui porte le nom de setup.exe qui se trouvera dans le dossier BootCamp, un double clic dessus et l'installeur se lancera.


----------



## matthieuvv (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Locke, j'ai essayer pllusieurs de télécharger les drivers en passant par action > telecharger les fichiers de windows, ça a marché une fois quand j'ai mis comme emplacement mon mac (par défaut) mais lorsque je met la direction de mon usb (4go), a la fin du téléchargement, lors de l'enregistrement il m'affiche "espace disque insuffisant"...
Je n'arrive pas à retrouver le dossier qui a été télécharger sur mon mac en plus de ça, qui devrait s'appeler "windowsSupport" c'est bien ça ?

Matthieu


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Par défaut tout fichier de téléchargement se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements ou Documents. Pour être tranquille avec ta clé USB, une taille de 4 Go est suffisante mais il faut la formater en exFAT, car avec ce format c'est lisible/inscriptible sous PC et macOS sans logiciel tiers et sans limitation de taille par fichier.


----------



## matthieuvv (19 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut tout fichier de téléchargement se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements ou Documents. Pour être tranquille avec ta clé USB, une taille de 4 Go est suffisante mais il faut la formater en exFAT, car avec ce format c'est lisible/inscriptible sous PC et macOS sans logiciel tiers et sans limitation de taille par fichier.


C'est bon j'ai installé le "setup.exe" et je suis dans le gestionnaire de periphériques. Comment puis je lancer les mises à jour (s'il y en a) ? 

Matthieu


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

matthieuvv a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai installé le "setup.exe" et je suis dans le gestionnaire de periphériques. Comment puis je lancer les mises à jour (s'il y en a) ?


Dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques tu sélectionnes Cartes graphiques, un double-clic ou un clic droit sur ce qui est proposé et tu sélectionnes Mettre le pilote à jour…





…si Windows en trouve un, il l'installera, sinon il ne fera rien. Si rien n'est proposé, tu ne peux rien faire, il n'y a qu'avec une carte graphique Nvidia qu'il est possible de télécharger un gestionnaire bien précis.


----------



## matthieuvv (19 Janvier 2018)

Tout est à jour, merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je vais donc attendre qu'une version mac sorte 

A bientot,
Matthieu


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

matthieuvv a dit:


> Tout est à jour, merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je vais donc attendre qu'une version mac sorte


Tu vas attendre longtemps, Apple ne sort que très rarement des mises à jour pour des pilotes graphiques. Si un MBP ne possède de carte graphique Nvidia, il restera en l'état très, très, très longtemps, voire tout la vie de ce MBP.


----------



## matthieuvv (19 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu vas attendre longtemps, Apple ne sort que très rarement des mises à jour pour des pilotes graphiques. Si un MBP ne possède de carte graphique Nvidia, il restera en l'état très, très, très longtemps, voire tout la vie de ce MBP.


Ah oui tu pense que meme la version mac je ne pourrai pas y jouer ???
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que je puisse jouer à league of legends et non à celui là qui a l'air peu demandant graphiquement.


Bloc de spoiler: config requise lol sous mac



*CONFIGURATION MINIMALE*

*Mac OS X 10.8.5* ou supérieur
*2 Go de RAM* (4 Go sont fortement recommandés)
*5 Go* d'espace libre sur le disque dur
Carte graphique *NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT* ou *ATI Radeon HD 2600* ou supérieure

*Résolutions d’écran jusqu’à 1920x1200*

Processeur SSE2 ou supérieur (les processeurs SSE1 ne sont pas supportés)
*CONFIGURATION RECOMMANDÉE*

*Mac OS X 10.8.5* ou supérieur
*4 Go de RAM* ou plus
*10 Go* d'espace libre sur le disque dur
Carte graphique *NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M* ou *ATI Radeon HD 4670* ou supérieure


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Quel est le processeur de ton MBP, i3, i5 ou i7 ?


----------



## matthieuvv (19 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le processeur de ton MBP, i3, i5 ou i7 ?


MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces, début 2015)
Processeur : 2,7 GHz Intel Core i5
Mémoire : 8 Go 1867 MHz DDR3
Graphisme : Intel Iris Graphics 6100 1536 Mo


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

A la base et même en ayant une partition Windows, un MBP et en règle générale un Mac n'est pas fait pour jouer en égard de la faiblesse de la puce ou carte graphique. Un PC de gamme à une carte dédiée avec beaucoup plus de puissance. Pour information un peu de lecture sur un site de jeux vidéos très connu... http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-11-7834980-1-0-1-0-que-vaut-intel-iris-graphics.htm ...et manifestement ta puce graphique est assez faible... https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Iris-Graphics-6100.125591.0.html


----------



## matthieuvv (20 Janvier 2018)

D'accord merci pour l'info !


----------

